# ?



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you feed baby chick uncooked oatmeal??? Or does it have to be cooked???What other things can you feed them besides chick starter without hurting them??? Does anybody know????Thanks-Misti-


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't feed them uncooked oatmeal at any age, because when you add water, it swells, whether it's cooked or not, and can harm the crop. Like raw rice. You could feed them plain yogurt, or cooked, cooled oatmeal!


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi misti,
I have always fed my chicks, anything I'd feed to my adult chickens, Just *small *quantities, and *very finely minced*. As they grow so does the so does the size of the dice.
Make sure if you are giving them anything other than their starter feed, you give them access to chick grit.
I usually stick to fresh veggies and fruits with a little grain, uncooked oats included.

Kaax


----------

